# Hello and help!



## Tillagirl (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi
I was diagnosed as Type 2 over ten years ago and then promptly dismissed it (I know, I know) ...funnily enough it didn't go away. I had tried to manage it 'by diet' this was utter rubbish. I would go low carb for a while and then plunge face down into a tub of Haagen Daas when I was fed up. I have always had a blood glucose monitor and my fasting glucose was around 9 or 10 - so I thought this was OK as I had read somewhere that blood sugar is higher in the mornings. I do realise that the denial here is unbelievable. Anyway after a week in France eating nothing but bread and desserts and pasta etc my blood sugar hit an incredible 20 and I felt like I was going to die. I went to the doctors and they prescribed Metformin. It did lower my blood sugar back down to about 10 but I just could not tolerate it, it gave me the galloping and unannounced runs. I had stomach cramps, dry eyes (unhelpful when prizing contact lenses out) , palpitations and meant that some days I just didn't get out of bed. I became very depressed and really really didn't want to carry on. I managed a month on Metformin and my life was going down the toilet, literally as well as figuratively.  Thankfully a friend just said STOP and so I didn't take any more of the pills. I felt so much better within days. I began to try the low carb high fat diet as per Dr Bernstein and I don't understand why I am not losing weight. Everyone else seems to be eating lard by the bucket load washed down with cream and shedding tons. I have stayed pretty much the same weight. This morning my blood sugar was 15. I don't know what to do. I want to lose the weight and get my diabetes under control. I have been looking at the diet doctor website can anyone just say to me, eat this don't eat that. I am suffering from information overload. Any clear precise advice would be so welcome, and some kindness would be good too because I am so sick of beating myself up over this. Today I am trying fasting and have not eaten since 8pm last night. I could eat the dog I am that hungry..... x


----------



## pav (Aug 16, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Tilla, one thing is are you looking at the total carbs in the meals you eat as some may not be as low carb as you think. As diabetics we don't all fit in the same box and whats good for one is bad for someone else.

I have never followed any of the diet plans, as for one the foods are not what I like and some are far to high in carb content, someone who has tried various diet schemes will be able to offer more help on this topic.

Weight loss is a struggle for me, if you have not been prescribed the slow release version of metformin it could be worth trying as it is much more gentle on ones body than the standard version.


----------



## Lilian (Aug 16, 2018)

Welcome.    The more insulin resistant you are the more hungry you will be, but intermittent fasting is supposed to be the best thing for everyone, including diabetics.   It is also supposed to help to improve insulin resistance.     However Dr.Fung says to remedy insulin resistance you have to fast for a whole 5 - 7 days or even maybe 14.   He says under medical supervision but what doctor, even if they agree with it, has got time or resources to keep checking on someone.     However, other 'experts' say just 5:2 will do it, or 18:1.   Those need no supervision.   You do what you want to do and at the time you feel hungry have a glass of water, or a hot black coffee/tea which helps, or just keep busy.   I am sure you have experienced a time when you have been so busy you have not even realised lunch time had gone.     But even not eating between meals is a good idea.     Better to try and do something now if you can than end up with loads of medication.      I think we have all been through the denial stage, some longer than others.     Being part of a group like this will help as you will see how others are coping and living normal lives with it.   Still socialising, still working, still having fun and enjoying life and hopefully it will encourage you that you can do the same.   The more you look after your diabetes the better you will feel and the more able to cope with every day things and your diabetes.

I am talking type 2 here, not type 1 of course.     Also if taking insulin or medication that lowers your blood sugar any kind of fasting has to be monitored carefully either by you or the nurse.     But for those who are diet alone, or on metformin, intermittent fasting is very good and has been known to put the blood sugars back into a normal range.    I would not go as far as they do and say it is cured as it is only "cured" for as long as you are doing it, which to me means remission, not cured.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi Tillagirl, welcome to the forum. The problem with diabetes is that it is so individual, what I mean is some people can eat some things with no problems and others have to avoid them like the plague as it will shoot up their BG (blood glucose) far too much.
But their is a way of using your meter to find out what carbohydrates you can and can’t tolerate
http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.com/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html

From what I have seen on here and what I do myself, I don’t actually have a lot of fat , I do not eat anything that is not naturally low fat but I certainly don’t eat lots of fat, it’s more like normal fats that I grew up eating back in the fifties.

Personally I don’t follow a particular diet plan/book . I work out the carbohydrate content for the portion size I’m having.  I only have snacks occasionally, I don’t always have lunch, if I do it’s usually low carb and low calorie.

If able It will help if you increase your exersize a bit, I don’t mean going to the gym or a no pain no gain regime but some extra walking.

if you don’t mind , if you give us an idea of a typical days meals and snacks we can help with suggestions about changes that may help .
Don’t worry we won’t  bite, this is a friendly forum and we know only too well their are no food  saints here nor are their any food police.

I know your not new to diabetes but reading this may help  maggie-daveys-letter-to-newly-diagnosed-type-2s.

And most importantly ask as may questions about diabetes as you need to, we’ll do our best to help.


----------



## Tillagirl (Aug 16, 2018)

Thanks all - you have made me feel so much better. I did the fasting and my blood sugar dropped to 10.2 before I ate  dinner. I had chicken kebabs for 3.5g carbs in total with salad and basil oil dressing. Then I had 2 Chunks of cheese matchbox sized. I’ve just a cup of tea with cream.
I will look at all the links you posted tomorrow.


----------



## Drummer (Aug 17, 2018)

I managed 5 weeks on Metformin and was feeling suicidal so I dropped them in the bin along with the statin. Best decision I could have made I think - even if it shortens my life at least I will have had time to live.
Fasting doesn't suit me - my BG rises as my liver panics - I think I have done too many low calorie diets in the past so at the slightest hint of deprivation I get the equivalent of 'Quick. Quick. Run to the shops!!' I eat twice a day, early and late and that seems to keep things stable.


----------



## Tillagirl (Aug 17, 2018)

Drummer said:


> I managed 5 weeks on Metformin and was feeling suicidal so I dropped them in the bin along with the statin. Best decision I could have made I think - even if it shortens my life at least I will have had time to live.
> Fasting doesn't suit me - my BG rises as my liver panics - I think I have done too many low calorie diets in the past so at the slightest hint of deprivation I get the equivalent of 'Quick. Quick. Run to the shops!!' I eat twice a day, early and late and that seems to keep things stable.


I am so glad you mentioned  the suicidal thing! Seriously, I have NEVER been that low - I just wish someone would say eat this, eat that but I recognise that everyone is different and I am going to have to test more. I don't think my b/s likes yoghurt, but it seems fine with cream. I have to be careful with berries, someone said they were OK but that isn't true for me at the mo. Did you follow a particular low- carb regime?  how low do you go with carbs? I am low carbing around 30g of carb a day and am not losing weight? I think I am eating too much dairy. Cheese is my new ice cream....


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 17, 2018)

Tillagirl said:


> I am so glad you mentioned  the suicidal thing! Seriously, I have NEVER been that low - I just wish someone would say eat this, eat that but I recognise that everyone is different and I am going to have to test more. I don't think my b/s likes yoghurt, but it seems fine with cream. I have to be careful with berries, someone said they were OK but that isn't true for me at the mo. Did you follow a particular low- carb regime?  how low do you go with carbs? I am low carbing around 30g of carb a day and am not losing weight? I think I am eating too much dairy. Cheese is my new ice cream....


Hi Tillagirl, there has been lots of advice given to you and I hope you can take it on board. We are all here to help from our own experiences and support you 100%, so try not to feel too downhearted. This forum has become my mentor and without it I think I would be suicidal myself, so take comfort in the support you have from you`re friends on the forum and before you know it you will be offering advice on your own experience. Take care by the way cheese is good.


----------



## Cinnamon (Sep 26, 2018)

I am having my diabetic review tomorrow and feeling very nervous.
Since joining this forum recently I have found it so helpful.
I have always suffered with IBS .... could not undestand why it has been much worse the last few years, also feeling low at times and anxious. Reading comments on here made me realise it is most likely the Metformin. Tomorrow I have a list to discuss with my nurse and if I have to stay on meds then I will ask for slow release Metformin.

My other problem like you Tillagirl I have been on a low carb plan for the last few weeks,(again good advice given on here),  but not much weightloss and my waking levels are between 8 and 9. I will stick at the LC plan as it really does make sense, but I am worried about my high waking levels. When I do take readings later on in the day ... 2 hours after a meal,  due to my LC plan they do fall satisfactorily. 
Exercise wise I seem to race around most of the day, and blame lack of time for more formal exercise. 
Last night I was at work. I work for a disabled Childrens Charity and last night it was the youth club. I must have walked miles preparing food washing up, no time to eat properly myself. I Started at 5.30pm and finished at 9.30pm
Then this morning had a BS reading upon waking of 9.0 
I am worried they will increase my meds or put me on stronger meds due to these high waking levels. 
Sorry to go on but thankyou for listening. 
Please wish me luck tomorrow and keep your excellent advice coming. Thank you.


----------



## Tillagirl (Sep 26, 2018)

Oh good luck!! I am still struggling - my weight is constant - no losses despite upppng exercise and low carb. Blood sugar not great at the mo - fasting b/s 14.2 this morning. I honestly think stress affects it- so breathe!!! In the last few weeks I lost a close relative and thehouse has gone up for sale and work is not great - I crave sweet things and am hungry. If I fast then controlling my food once I start is tough. You are doing so well!! Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Ljc (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi @Cinnamon and @Tillagirl . Try not to worry too much about your fasting tests being a bit too high atm as they are often the last ones to start coming down.  Do you test as soon as you wake up ? Their is a thing called DP (dawn phenomenon) this is where our (un) helpful liver Soon after we get up shoots  out too much glucose, with some people  this can start happening as soon as as their feet touch the floor.
Also the Hb1ac blood test, is an average of our glucose levels over the last 12 or so weeks, so it balances out the numbers out.
And just about anything affects our BG levels, inc, stress, illness, change of seasons and the wind changing direction 

@Cinnamon I hope you have a great review tomorrow


----------



## Cinnamon (Sep 26, 2018)

Oh sorry Tillagirl, you are not having an easy time. Hope things get better for you.
Thank you will let you know how it goes. X
Ljc Thank you so much.


----------



## Tillagirl (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks Lin  and Cinnamon and  yes its great to realise I am not alone in trying to work my way through the information overload, let alone the conflicting information.
At least I am not putting ON weight. Yes I test first thing before my feet hit the floor and I am up early each day 6.30 ish then out the door with the dog for an hour. Cinnamon one thing that occurs to me is that you dont have to take the drugs they offer. My blood sugar is not much higher than when I was on Metformin and that stuff nearly saw me off. I sound like a right old moaner and in truth I am OK, I don't feel ill and I am eating healthier than ever before! Can I suggest asking them for more time if they want to up your meds? That way you can give the low carb a right thrashing and hopefully see some movement in the numbers. Maybe we can encourage each other?!  I hope its gone OK for you today x


----------



## Cinnamon (Sep 27, 2018)

The nurse who took my bloods only did HBA1c and not the other readings, so have to go for more bloods and the another consultation. 
However the HBA1c showed 55. My nurse practioner said it was not bad, but I know I need to get it lower.
I also told her about the Metformin upsetting my tummy, she has put me on SR Sukkarto and says it should be gentler, so hopefully it will be. I will see how I get on. I do hate taking medication. 
Yes I will give the LC a good go.
Thanks again for great advice. X


----------



## Tillagirl (Sep 27, 2018)

Cinnamon said:


> The nurse who took my bloods only did HBA1c and not the other readings, so have to go for more bloods and the another consultation.
> However the HBA1c showed 55. My nurse practioner said it was not bad, but I know I need to get it lower.
> I also told her about the Metformin upsetting my tummy, she has put me on SR Sukkarto and says it should be gentler, so hopefully it will be. I will see how I get on. I do hate taking medication.
> Yes I will give the LC a good go.
> Thanks again for great advice. X


That’s fantastic!! You must be so relieved - hope the new meds work. I am going to have to do something soon as low carb not having much effect.


----------



## Cinnamon (Sep 27, 2018)

Yes me too. I am wondering whether I should count the cals as well as the carbs,as someone on the forum suggested, but oh gosh though imagine I will spend all day adding this and that!!! 
Please may there be an easier way!


----------



## Tillagirl (Sep 27, 2018)

Cinnamon said:


> Yes me too. I am wondering whether I should count the cals as well as the carbs,as someone on the forum suggested, but oh gosh though imagine I will spend all day adding this and that!!!
> Please may there be an easier way!


I get sick of thinking about it!! I have about 2.5 stones to lose. Weight loss stalled as has blood sugar! Thinking of trying Keto next! I wish someone would just put me in a room for a month with a selection of good books and a limitless supply of boxed sets and feed me


----------



## conundrum (Oct 9, 2018)

I've lost 2 stone in three months by following a low carb lifestyle, and experimenting with Intermittent Fasting. By low carb, I mean the following:
No bread, biscuits, chocolate, cakes, pasta, rice, potatoes, most fruit and especially no sugar.
I eat a lot of chicken, beef, pork, lamb, grilled salmon, eggs, salad, tomatoes, nuts, and especially cheese.
I don't eat anything after 7pm, and I don't have breakfast, have lunch around 1pm, and dinner around 6:30
Drink lots of water, and black coffee...I don't drink anything alcoholic
I have a steady weight loss of around 2 pounds a week. Had a stall / plateau in August for a while, so changed to a 48 hour fast with only water. Sounds hard to do, but it isn't really.
I really miss white crusty bread, with a good rich pasta, and a couple of glasses of red wine.....but this Way Of Eating isn't forever, I'll only be so strict until I've reached my target weight, which is several stone more. After that, I'll still stick to nothing after 7pm till noon, but relax the range of foods I eat.
This is only an example of what has worked for me so far, so it's not a Magic Bullet, but I believe it's a solid start to reduce my weight, and hopefully my HBA1C blood levels.
For a little light reading, I suggest Jason Fung's book 'The Obesity Code'.....he also does some YouTube videos, which help to explain his theories. For further research, try looking up 'The Newcastle Diet'.
Good luck, Tillagirl....


----------



## Tillagirl (Oct 9, 2018)

conundrum said:


> I've lost 2 stone in three months by following a low carb lifestyle, and experimenting with Intermittent Fasting. By low carb, I mean the following:
> No bread, biscuits, chocolate, cakes, pasta, rice, potatoes, most fruit and especially no sugar.
> I eat a lot of chicken, beef, pork, lamb, grilled salmon, eggs, salad, tomatoes, nuts, and especially cheese.
> I don't eat anything after 7pm, and I don't have breakfast, have lunch around 1pm, and dinner around 6:30
> ...


Thanks for this, I have read the book and the Diabetes code too, my willpower is rubbish and I take two steps forward and another back. Blood sugar steadily rising - I spend a lot of time travelling for work and sometimes I just think +++k it! which I know is STUPID but it is what it is. 
You've done brilliantly well, I dont drink alcohol anyway so thats a plus, I crave sugar like crack cocaine (not that I crave crack but you get my drift...) I am surrounded by people who can eat what they like. Anyway, I will stop bleating and do what is suggested! Thanks so much for the support


----------



## Tillagirl (Oct 9, 2018)

Hi Cinnamon - just checking in with you to see how the new meds are working? What sort of effect if any are they having on your insides (she says, politely!)
My blood sugar has been mega erratic with no meds, but I know that my dietary control has been the same. no carbs, then lots of carbs then no carbs. I really do need to stick with this. Hope its been better for you.....@Cinnamon


----------



## Cinnamon (Oct 11, 2018)

Tillagirl said:


> Hi Cinnamon - just checking in with you to see how the new meds are working? What sort of effect if any are they having on your insides (she says, politely!)
> My blood sugar has been mega erratic with no meds, but I know that my dietary control has been the same. no carbs, then lots of carbs then no carbs. I really do need to stick with this. Hope its been better for you.....@Cinnamon


----------



## Cinnamon (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi  Tillagirl. 
Thank you for asking. 
Well I had my appointment for my other bloods results, all well. DB pleased. Good results including cholesterol of 3, which was my lowest to date. 
The problem of the weight well it just stays where it is and does not budge, no matter what.
I am just trying cut down ..  but not out my carbs. 
DB says what I am doing is fine, just carry on and try not to worry too much about the weight. I am trying to do my steps each day but not always easy as that ole busy life gets in the way. Most days I do not stop!
I could not cut out breakfast ... I would feel awful, I need my morning fuel to get me going. 
I will just do my best ... I would like to reduce my Hbic from 55 to a better number so will just be concentrating on that. 
The new meds seem to be much better now. 
Let me know how things are with you, like you say maybe we can encourage one another. 
I think I would ideally like to lose 2.5 stone. X


----------



## Tillagirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Well done you, I would like to lose 2.5 stone too so all encouragement will be given and hopefully received.  I have just bought a copy of the Pioppi diet 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pioppi-Die...swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1539282082&sr=8-1
It is low carb but not mega so, not sure yet but will try anything! Blood sugar starting to reduce but so slowly so - the new meds sound better, I cant tolerate metformin and couldn't stand being that depressed and ill again. It doesn't bother me skipping breakfast,  so that is what I am doing most days, or having breakfast late at about 11 and then not eating again until the evening. I think its a trial and error thing, I'm still like you, not losing weight but not gaining either. We shall plod on!! x


----------



## Cinnamon (Oct 12, 2018)

Looks like the book has excellent reviews.
Good luck Tillagirl. X


----------



## LoobyLou (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi, I started a new thread by posting this, but just in case you miss it, I think watching this will help understand several things you need to be doing.  I hope it helps.


----------

